# Scary Ithica 37 Mis-Fire



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I have always loved Ithica 37 featherweight pumps (I have 4 of them), but had an incident this weekend that is giving me pause. We were shooting clay pigeons, and as I shot the first shell at a double, pumped back to reload, but before I could pump forward, the last shell in the mag came out and slid up the ejector tongs, and the primer hit the bottom ejector dog and went off. It caused the shell to explode, go back up the magazine and bounce back and impale on the tongs. It pushed the shell follower up the mag, and pierced it with the duck plug. My dad, the gunsmith, took everything apart and nothing appears broken, bulged, cracked or bent, but now I'm scared as he11 to shoot it again. I guess I was just lucky there wasn't another shell in the mag, and that I wasn't shooting slugs. Has anybody heard or seen this happen?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hmmm Sounds like you should not take another chance with it. I would be more than happy to take it off you hands. Thats what i do...save lives! lol BC


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like you were all very lucky that no one was hurt and that the gun is still in one piece, good to hear everyone walked away.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have never heard of that & I've fired 1000's of rounds thru 37's. I'd be a little leary of the ammo as it should not have fired on that light a hit. Question : was there a noticeable mark on the primer ?? If not, somethings wrong with the ammo ; Federal by chance ?? It it does show a good mark, you could clip a couple coils off the magazine tube spring to lesson the force the shell is sent with. I had to do this with a Smith & Wesson shotgun I have as it was jamming due to too much spring force.
Bottom line, if in doubt, have a gunsmith check it out.
Let us know what you find out.
T


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep, it was that cheap Wal Mart 100 pack of Federals crap. They were a gift from my cousin, and don't think they are even good enough for clays, but since we were just playing around, I figured it was a good time to burn 'em. I always shot Win AA's, until then. I compared the brass, and the rim of the federals isn't as sharp as the AA's, so it must have slipped past the retainer in the mag. If I get home this weekend, I'm gonna mic the diameter.

Yea, the primer has an impression of the ejector dog on it. Does anybody know where I can get a new shell follower and spring? I've almost got enough nerve to try it again, but with good ammo.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

My 37 only likes remington shells. I've had numerous feed problems with Federal and winchester but never had an incident like you. Thankfull you're ok.


----------

